# Chapman Dodge vs AFI for Production Design



## hkaiser

Last summer, I visited both AFI and Chapman Dodge. I recently got accepted to both of these schools for Production Design. I am currently finishing up my undergraduate degree in New York for Interior Design. 

I liked AFI for its convenient location of being in Los Angeles, and it also being a prestigious film school. Still, the campus didn't feel like a school, and they were also missing some facilities in comparison to Chapman. 

With Chapman, the facilities were 100% better than AFI, and the cost is cheaper. I also have a family member who lives in Orange, and he works at PIXAR, so I would have someone there who I had a sense of familiarity since I am moving across the country. 

I am just stuck on the decision of both of them because, for one, I never thought I'd get into AFI, so my mind was always set on Chapman. 

If anyone has gone to either of these schools, could you elaborate on the pros and cons of your experiences attending these schools?


----------



## yibokou

Me too. AFI has a better reputation but Chapman has better facilities...


----------



## hkaiser

yibokou said:


> Me too. AFI has a better reputation but Chapman has better facilities...


Which school are you leaning towards?


----------



## yibokou

hkaiser said:


> Which school are you leaning towards?


I decide to attend AFI


----------



## tennisbarbeque

I never worked with Chapman students so I wont compare the two, but all the AFI production design folks that I worked with are extremely talented! And although I'm sure its biased, the consensus I got was that AFI's PD program is the best of its kind.


----------



## Arushi

yibokou said:


> I decide to attend AFI


Hi, 
I am Arushi Mathur, i am from India. I had applied to AFI for their production designing course and have been accepted as a fellow for the class of 2024. I am so excited for that journey. If you could tell me about the experiences as a student there and how the course is, that would be very helpful. I also wanted to know about the job oppertunities after attending AFI how are the prospects over there? 

Thank you.


----------

